#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  A sweet Proposal

## mangzee

Boy And girl on The phone
-girl:
I love you.


- Boy:
I love you too ,So wanna go somewhere tonight for our 7th anniversary?

- Girl:
Yeah...where?

- Boy:
I dont know...maybe movie then dinner?

-Girl:
Ok.

- Boy:
Ill pick you up after I get off and get ready ok?

- Girl:
Ok. What time do you get off?

- Boy:
In 2 hours and then I gotta go home and yeah get ready which takes about 15-20 minutes...

-Girl:
hey...I thought you didnt have work today...

- Boy:
One of my co-workers called in sick.

- Girl:
Oh okay! So ill see you around 7:30 then?

- Boy:
Yeah! and babe?

- Girl:
Yeah?

- Boy:
I love you.

- Girl:
I love you too!

- Boy:
Ok my manager is like looking at me so yeah.... i gotta go.

- Girl:
Ok bye.

- Boy:
Bye.

****************************

2 hours later...

The guy drives to his girlfriends house and walks up to the door and rings bell.

- Girl:
Hey!

- Boy:
Wassup...you ready?

- Girl:
yes

They both watched a movie and ate dinner...once they were done eating they head back to the car but before she got into the car...

- Boy:
Wait! Can I blindfold you?

- Girl:
Why??!

- Boy:
Its a surprise.

- Girl:
What kind of surprise?

- Boy:
A big one.

- Girl:
Okay but only if you promise me that you will hold my hand while we're driving.

- Boy:
I promise.

- Girl:
Ok blindfold me...

So they drove off...........and then they stopped.

- Boy:
Ok we're here!

-Girl:
Where?

- Boy:
Wait let me walk you to the place!

- Girl:
What place?

- Boy:
Somewhere!

The boy walks her to the place.

- Boy:
Ok...let me take the blindfold off.

- Girl:
Where are we?

He takes it off her and she opens her eyes and sees the view of the city and at that same spot...that's where he first asked her to be his girlfriend....

- Girl:
Omg...(tears come down)

- Boy:
Why are you crying?

- Girl:
This is where you first asked me out...

- Boy:
What are you doing the rest of your life? (he asked on his knees and after he says that...behind him...in the air it says "Will you marry me?" in fireworks)

- Girl:
(tears come down faster)

- Boy:
I wasnt at work when you called me...I was planning this whole thing!

- Girl:
Get up!

- Boy:
Yeah?

- Girl:
(hugged him)

- Boy:
Is that a yes or a no?

- Girl:
Yes ♥..





  Similar Threads: A sweet Love steel plant proposal project ppt/pdf/report

----------


## akshaya1987

just amazing..............

----------


## karya

*Awesome......*

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i just thought of my gf... i never gave her any surprise...  :(:

----------


## mangzee

> i just thought of my gf... i never gave her any surprise...


just give her a good surprise...... dont make it late.....  :(blush):  :(inlove):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION] bro I am already late,....
i missing her now  :(:

----------

